# Ideas? Removing Creosote from Aluminum Siding



## treesonggal (May 4, 2006)

We had creosote spray out of our chimney when we first fired it up last fall.
Yeah, he should have cleaned the chimney first but didn't - until the next day!

Anyway, creosote sprayed out of the chimney and some of it hit a window and the aluminum siding. I've been unable to remove it - even from the glass. It looks like nicotene stains. I've tried hot water and Dawn dish soap; Oxyclean spray, hot bleach water and have run out of ideas. I did use a scrub pad to clean with but am concerned about scrubbling too hard on the siding - like maybe I'll take the paint off along with the stains.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Mr. Clean Magic Eraser? I dont' recommend them for much, but they might work in this case. Just wash your hands well after using it.


----------



## Janette (Sep 4, 2003)

Would a damp cloth, dipped in ashes work to remove it, just like it works on the wood stove glass? Or damp newspaper dipped in ashes? I prefer the cloth myself.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Maybe try Goo Gone? You should be able to find it at a hardware store. I wouldn't buy the spray, though. The stuff in the little metal container seems to be stronger.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

So, what did you use, and how did it work? Tell all please!

And please, avoid Goo Gone if you have kids. We just got thru a chemical burn issue with the rag and it wasn't pretty. I love the stuff, but not in a house with kids. I gave away a brand new can.


----------

